# Melty Face pictures...share the love



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Love the faces!
Karen


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

He is soooo adorable, and I would fall in love with that face as well  
I particularly like the one with the ball! He just has this Jim Carrey elastic face happening!! 

I wish I could share some pictures, I just recently changed over my laptop and I have yet to transfer my pictures from my old laptop to my new one! I guess that just means i have to take lots more pictures!!

But those are seriously great!! He's one cutie-pie! But I am sure you already know that 

Kim


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks so much Karen and Kim - I'd like to take responsibility for his good looks but luckily, he doesn't take after me  Kim, it would be great if you get a chance to upload some old or new pics that would be great. I honestly do love the melty pictures so much! That is one of the best things I think about having a golden - I never knew how I could just look and look and look at the melty faces. Le swoon!!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Great pictures....Murphy melts like that but I really don't take enough pictures.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Love those pics of Max - such a handsome boy.

This is the closest I can get to a melt into the floor pic - whenever I try to take a pic Mr. C either moves his face or gets up and leaves. Not very melty but I really like this pic of him.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

C's Mom said:


> Love those pics of Max - such a handsome boy.
> 
> This is the closest I can get to a melt into the floor pic - whenever I try to take a pic Mr. C either moves his face or gets up and leaves. Not very melty but I really like this pic of him.


 
I really love this pic too!! He looks regal, maybe that's silly to say, but like a king resting rather than a dog.


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

Jazz's melty face..........

and Darby's cute puppy face..............


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

sdain31y said:


> Jazz's melty face..........
> 
> and Darby's cute puppy face..............


 
Swooning! Both adorable. I wonder in Darby's picture if someone "cut the cheese" so to speak!


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

Oh he's just so adorable it makes me want to cuddle with him. Here's a recent melty face picture of Murphy.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Does this count as a melty face pic? lol


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

:


----------



## boo.and.hanna (May 23, 2010)

maybe these aren't overly melty, but... 

hanna a day or two after we adopted her:










brewster several years ago:


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Hahahaha love all the melty faces!! I'll post some of Ranger...the first two are very recent







Ranger's Ultimate Squishy Face


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Not sure if these are really "melty" but I'll submit them anyway.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Those are GREAT melty faces Laurie!! So cute! I love all these pics!


----------



## Walker (Sep 5, 2010)

I love all the melty faces! 

Ranger, the squishy face is hilarious!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Enzo's been doing the melty-face thing since we brought him home. =)


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

these pictures are great!! man, we've got some good looking pups!!

Kim


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Loving all the pictures! Thanks for sharing and keep them coming


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Joeys squishhh


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I love smushed faces! Makes me want to give all of your dogs big kisses. :

Flora's face can really smush, but unfortunately this is the best pic I have. It's not very smushy.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Not very melty but cute!










Baby Willow!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Nitro Melty face....






and maybe just a drooley face..







Oh I got one of Nash, not sure how to make bigger 







Gonna try it again..:crossfing :wavey:


----------



## GoldenSummer (Mar 26, 2010)

Here are some of Tyson


----------



## Mellow (Feb 27, 2010)

Here are a few of Mellow :


----------



## PB&J (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm loving these pictures! I also love the melty faces! Here are some of Lily... enjoy!


----------



## Maya's_Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Just took this one of Maya... what a gal. She just got spayed today, so she is less than impressed with me... and even more less than impressed that I am taking pictures of her...


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Laurie said:


> Not sure if these are really "melty" but I'll submit them anyway.


These pics were absolutely lovely<: 

Did you use a special camera or... ?

- the true melty face poses usually happen when I don't have a camera (I swear I need to carry one around 24/7).... but just throwing these in for fun. 

That would be little Jacks a couple days after we brought him home. As you can see, Danny was a little concerned about the little limpet melting into his left paw.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Megora said:


> These pics were absolutely lovely<:
> 
> Did you use a special camera or... ?
> 
> ...


 
Thanks so much!!! I just use my Fujifilm Finepix S1000 camera. Most of these pictures are taken while I`m on my computer and the dogs are hanging out with me.....I have my camera handy and am always clicking!!! I`m sure the dogs dread seeing that thing.....

Love the look on Danny`s face and little Jacks is adorable!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Maya's_Mom said:


> Just took this one of Maya... what a gal. She just got spayed today, so she is less than impressed with me... and even more less than impressed that I am taking pictures of her...


Hope Maya has a quick recovery. She's lovely.

Danny looks so, so handsome. Wow.


----------

